# Iscoed 2013



## Infraredd (May 26, 2013)

Went here in May and this report is an addendum to the 2009 one already existent here.
When I drove up the track there was no sign of life at this place. the servants wing that had been renovated was boarded up but the main glass door was open for some reason. So I got nosy and wandered round - all the rooms were empty & photos of empty rooms are rater boring so I didn't bother, not even the orange one with the black palm trees painted in each corner? However the rest is here. I got one room into the cellars and my camera battery packed up. Flash drained all the power & camera froze - had to use my little Canon for the rest

The security fences are not exactly secure.
Main entrance



Iscoed Mansion 9 by Infraredd, on Flickr



Iscoed Mansion 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr
Looking back



Iscoed Mansion 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr
Main front elevation



Iscoed Mansion 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr
Side showing the attempt at boarding it up



Iscoed Mansion 6 by Infraredd, on Flickr
Courtyard with flowering magnolia



Iscoed Mansion 5 by Infraredd, on Flickr
Stair well



Iscoed Mansion 7 by Infraredd, on Flickr
Stairwell t'other way



Iscoed Mansion 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr
Boiler room



Iscoed Mansion 8 by Infraredd, on Flickr
Notice the holes in the ceiling?



Iscoed Mansion 11 by Infraredd, on Flickr


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 27, 2013)

what beautiful processing wow!


----------



## perjury saint (May 27, 2013)

*Impressive place!! Infrared looks really good... *


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 27, 2013)

Not seen infrared before looks cool nice work hows it done ?


----------



## Silent Hill (May 27, 2013)

It was occupied by some dubious characters when we went! Mind you that was back in 2009 

Great place though


----------



## Infraredd (May 27, 2013)

Hi
If you want to experiment with this technology there is a guy on e-bay who converts cameras & sells them for £100 -£200
look up infraready. I got a Canon A480 to start for £115 then when I knew what I was doing with that I got my Nikon D40x converted by ACS
http://www.advancedcameraservices.co.uk/ 
But that cost a lot more.
They take out the filter over the sensor in your camera & replace with a deep red one Then you have to play with the colour settings until you are happy with the results. With my Nikon I've found that the auto focus lenses produce mushy results so I now use a fixed 17mm lens from one of my old film cameras stop it down maximum and set the focus by the markings on the lens - you get the exposure by doing multiple shots at different speed settings until you get one that looks right. Helps to have a tripod as some take several seconds.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 27, 2013)

Very nice, these shots give it a surreal dreamlike quality to the place. great report


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2013)

Nice one, liking the infra red! Something different! Doesn't look a bad mooch either, thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (May 28, 2013)

Need to pick your brains on that infra-red stuff! Nice...


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2013)

Amazing photos.


----------



## Infraredd (May 29, 2013)

Hi Silent hill 
did you see the other bit where the peaches were grown?



Peachy 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr


----------



## Silent Hill (May 29, 2013)

^^^ I don't recall seeing that part mate. There was another ruin just over the road/track..... I would assume it was part of the same estate.




And abandoned stuff among the brambles


----------



## Infraredd (May 29, 2013)

It was round the back of your picture a great long thing with no windows or roof. Looked like this inside



Peachy 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr


----------



## Silent Hill (May 29, 2013)

Nice one bud. May have to return sometime as there are loads of ruins in the area.


----------



## MrDan (Jun 11, 2013)

Love this infrared lark, must thank you for introducing it to m, I'd not seen it before.
Hope to see more from you, keep up this standard!


----------

